# Canal Du Midi



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

I would like to cycle the Canal du Midi from Toulouse to Sete using my motorhome as a base. I am aware of various places to park up along the canal, but would be interested to hear about any expericences or places you have parked up or visited on the canal.

All contibutions and advice welcome


Co-ordinates would be beneficial

Trevor


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Done lots of that on our mopeds, but laterly the officials have taken a dislike to anything powered, including electric bikes. Some bits are pedestrian only, but not many.
Our base was La Tamarissiere at Agde.

C.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

make sure you have big baloon tyres or you will sink  !!!

Well if I didnt say it someone else would :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have cycled many miles on this canal but never gotten as far as Toulouse.

Yes its good fun, plenty of locks to see and watch the antics of the "newbies" trying to navigate their way through the locks.

Beware though that around the Carcassone area there has been a change in attitude to camping-cars with Aires like Trebes being closed. 

I would check up to see which are still open before setting off unless you use the camping sites along the canal


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

We have stayed on a few aires along the canal. Details on my website - link below. It's great for walking and cycling.

Christine


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> make sure you have big baloon tyres or you will sink  !!!
> Well if I didnt say it someone else would :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not such a daft comment MrPlodd. :wink:

Some of the stretches of towpath are so rough and rutted that fat tyres would be a distinct advantage.

We did some of it on our hybrid bikes with ordinary 35mm road tyres at 80psi, and it certainly made the liver quiver!!! 8O

Dave


----------

